# Gutters Gutters Gutters



## Forever_Remodeling (Mar 17, 2010)

My gutters are sloping back toward the fascia.  I put a level under the gutter and it confirmed this.  The fascia, in theory, appears perpendicular to the ground, but in reality it isn't.  Placing a level on the fascia board shows the bottom sticking out more than the top.  Not a whole lot, but just enough.   How do I "adjust" the gutter so that it is level front to back?  Side to side it has a nice slope to the downspout.  This past winter, the gutter filled up with ice/slush/snow, and during the warm days with snow melting off the roof, the gutter overflowed in back instead of in front.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 17, 2010)

Shims, wood or metal, placed at each gutter spike/screw?
While you're at it, check for a 1" drop in 10' slope.

BTW, with gutter work, less than half the people who fall 35' die, but they may wish they did.  
Even a two foot drop can cause permanent injury, depending on how you land.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 17, 2010)

plumb the fascia board or shim the top of the gutter.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2010)

Be careful when you shim the top of the gutter that you don't compromise the overhang of the shingle into the gutter. You may fix one problem only to create another.


----------



## chrish330 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you haven't used a gutter guard before, I would definitely use Guttergove gutter protection. I installed it on my home because it keeps out all the leaves, pine needles and even roof sand grit from entering your gutters because it uses a very fine micro mesh for filtering all debris out. I don't have to climb a dangerous ladder to clean my gutters ever agian. Yahoo! You know, they also got the highest rating in a national consumers magazine from testing numerous gutter guards. I just wanted to recommend them and pass on this tip. Here's their website Gutterglove | The Ultimate Gutter Protection System.
No more gutter cleaning!


----------

